

The Stats on Entrepreneurship Success and Failure - wslh
http://www.sixdisciplines.com/_blog/The_Six_Disciplines_Blog/post/The_Stats_on_Entrepreneurship_Success_and_Failure/

======
pedalpete
Wondering about this stat, 'Oddly enough, a new entrepreneur is more likely to
get funded by a VC firm (compared to a tried and true one.)'

Is this just because their are more first time entrepreneurs pitching, and
therefore more of them are getting funded? or their really is a higher
likelyhood of first timers getting funded?

